# Engine Stand



## wareagle (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice! You certainly have a tight package in the box. It also is a great looking engine. Well done!! :bow:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 20, 2008)

Damn that is slick! :bow:

Job very well done.

Eric


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats a very nice piece of woodwork. Very envious. Well done. :bow:


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh ............. wood butchering at it's finest 8) .............. very nice work :bow:

CC


----------



## Bernd (Sep 20, 2008)

I second what everybody else said.

Nice job both on engine and stand. :bow: :bow:


Bernd


----------



## Maryak (Sep 20, 2008)

Crankshafter,

Love your engine stand, a real work of art

Bob :bow:


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh boy, brilliant, even an led ignition light
BR


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys.
Thank for kind words and compliments :bow:. Now that I'm "finished" with my first IC-engine I am looking forward to start a new project, most likely the Upshur Twin, waiting for the plans to arrive, until then I will be making some tools and fixtures.
Regards.
CS


----------



## hitandmissman (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok I know I haven't made anything worth puting on here but thought this did turn out rather nice for a cluts. You will notice I painted it so ya can't see my try at silver solder, he he. Maybe someday I can do the engine to fit on it. By the way it is all brass and the screws in the brass wheels is 0-80. Thanks for looking and laughing.


----------



## slick95 (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cool, I saw plans for a similar stand in the Model Engine Builder magazine.
Thanks for the picture...
Jeff


----------



## hitandmissman (Aug 22, 2009)

That is where I got the plans from but haven't made the arms yet. Good mag by the way.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 22, 2009)

> this did turn out rather nice for a cluts



I'm guessing that's a misspelling of the Yiddish "klutz". Can you guess why I would prefer if you found another term to use?


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 22, 2009)

That looks fantastic!! I suspect that as you look at it the desire for an engine to fit it will only get stronger. Heck, I can almost see that engine mounted to it in your pic. Nice job!!

Bill


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 22, 2009)

Very Very Nice, 

I had not given much thought to engine accessories, I guess you can make fuel funnels, shovels, etc etc 
Thank you for posting that it has got me thinking 

Regards
Andy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 22, 2009)

hitandmissman  said:
			
		

> Ok I know I haven't made anything worth puting on here but thought this did turn out rather nice for a cluts. Thanks for looking and laughing.



While I admit I don't remember seeing anything earlier...it is well worth posting...there's no laughing here.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, that's a Hit with me. :bow:

The Miss will no doubt be a swell maiden engine.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice stand. looks just like its big brother.

 Ron


----------



## hitandmissman (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry MKlotz for the misspelling and misuse of the word klutz. Will choose my working better in the future.


----------

